
Vizio Admits Modern TV Sets Are Cheaper Because They're Spying on You - rahuldottech
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20190114/08084341384/vizio-admits-modern-tv-sets-are-cheaper-because-theyre-spying-you.shtml
======
foxyv
The thought of connecting my TV which has super limited security support to
the internet seems like madness. It's only a matter of time until it's part of
a botnet.

------
mikece
Is it really that hard to disable the spying? What if I don’t connect my TV to
the internet? What if I use my 40” 4K display as a computer monitor — is it
still spying on me if I never have it the ability to connect to WiFi?

~~~
GreenJelloShot
That is pretty much the solution. Just do not ever plug in a network cable or
connect it to wifi and you should be fine.

